# Seite Komplett ausfüllen



## C4R7M4N (26. Dezember 2002)

Ich benutze für meine Pages Programme wie Frontpage oder Dreamweaver.
Und möchte meine Seite komplett ausfüllen. so wie hier das Beispiel zeigt. [Team-why] http://www.team-why.de
oder hier [Clanserver4u] http://www.clanserver4u.de/index.php

Und hier ein beispiel A-Losers: http://www.a-losers.org/
die haben ihren header auch net ganz am browserfenster. Genau wie bei mir. sieht aber wie ******* aus. =)

Die anderen haben ihre Grafiken immer bündig mit dem browserfenster. Wenn ich aber ne Page mache hab ich immer eine Lücke drin. woran liegt das ? Und wie mache ich das ich bündig mit dem Browserfenster bin ?


----------



## Christoph (26. Dezember 2002)

```
<body leftmargin="0" topmargin="0">
```


----------



## C4R7M4N (26. Dezember 2002)

ok funzt thx  =)


----------



## Christoph (26. Dezember 2002)

kein Problem


----------



## Adam Wille (27. Dezember 2002)

Ihr mögt wohl geschlossene Gesellschaften? 

Der Netscape Navigator will auch mit rein.

```
<body leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
```
Geist


----------

